# Im in a food coma



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

2 x sainsburys steak burgers

1 x pack of bacon

1/2 x pack of brie

4 x fried egg

So sleepy....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Just spaffed my pants


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought you were a vegetarian mate? Or is that a different Robbie?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> I thought you were a vegetarian mate? Or is that a different Robbie?


I feel off that wagon months ago...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Robbie said:


> I feel off that wagon months ago...


Fair enough mate. How long were you a vegetarian then?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Robbie said:


> I feel off that wagon months ago...


With style it would seem


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Vegan for 1.5 years...

Unfortunately I love the taste of meat too much...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Vegan for 1.5 years...
> 
> *Unfortunately I love the taste of meat too much*...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what are those sainsburys steak burgers like


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> what are those sainsburys steak burgers like


Delicious!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Vegan for 1.5 years...
> 
> Unfortunately I love the taste of meat too much...


Was there a reason you stopped in the first place, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Was there a reason you stopped in the first place, if you don't mind me asking?


Was a bit of an experiment to be honest!


----------

